# Saved a life, best way to do so?



## Zigzagma (Mar 30, 2018)

Like it says, i got a new budgie and just got two new ones a week ago, i only got the new one today cause some one told me about her and how she wasn't in a good home, which is fine with me, ill take mostly any animal, have my whole life, except birds are new, so I've read a lot and maybe i just ended up missing this part. But I will be trying to bond with her at the appropriate time, she will be my sweet heart, since i know its not good to have three together, one could be singled out. I was just wondering if them calling for each other will effect my chances of bonding? or will it help her ease into the new place?, my place is not that sound proof and they can hear each other.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Congratulations and karma for rescuing the new little budgie. What have you named her?

You can keep your new girl in a separate room to bond with her and the flock calling shouldn't be an issue. 
Initially, I would suggest you play music (or the TV) in each room to muffle the sounds of the birds while she settles into her new environment.*


----------



## Zigzagma (Mar 30, 2018)

FaeryBee said:


> *Congratulations and karma for rescuing the new little budgie. What have you named her?
> 
> You can keep your new girl in a separate room to bond with her and the flock calling shouldn't be an issue.
> Initially, I would suggest you play music (or the TV) in each room to muffle the sounds of the birds while she settles into her new environment.*


 Ty  and Thanks for the reply, Her name is Sweety and we have decided to call the other two Moose and Goose lol, Shes an English Budgie, Whitish gray with black dots, like a barn owl lol. Shes in my room and i have the radio going, the other two are in our living room, so we have the TV. But i can still hear her, then the other two will start going, or vice versa and i cant really bring them any farther away, nor does it bug me, just didn't want it to mess any thing up, cause she wont be in the same cage ever, so i'm glad that wont be an issue .


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I had a budgie named Sweetie when I was much younger. He was a delightful fellow and talked up a storm! Sweetie was a much loved budgie and was with me for over 12 years.

I hope your little Sweety will bring you as much joy as mine did me!

We'd love to see a picture of her once she is all settled into her new home.*


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi there and welcome. I always love reading these beautiful stories where kind people take in animals who desperately need a kind and loving forever home. (Karma to you). I'm sure Sweety will be very happy with you and I do hope you'll share pics of her as well as consider starting a taming journal in the taming and bonding section (when you get to that stage of course). May you have a long and happy life together.


----------



## Zigzagma (Mar 30, 2018)

Ill take that as a sign and believe shes gonna live a long happy life  lol. shes very young still, not even 4 months. Some one told me about them, she told a bunch of people to go and get a least one if they can. The man had an over populated and couldn't sell them, he's done breeding now and at least 10 of us got one or more. im very glad he agreed to stop and sell his breeding pair. People need to know they are not quick cash


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

I am so glad you were able to take in Sweety! It shouldn't be too much of an issue to keep her separate from your other two budgies


----------

